# Jack Sparrow is gay.. :zaru



## Roy (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, ladies.



> Johnny Depp was interviewed by Vanity Fair on the set of Pirates of the Caribbean 4 and had one interesting revelation: ?They couldn?t stand him. They just couldn?t stand him,? Depp says of Disney?s reaction to his controversial interpretation of Sparrow. ?I think it was Michael Eisner, the head of Disney at the time, who was quoted as saying, ?He?s ruining the movie.? Depp reveals that he remained unfazed by the studio?s hysteria. ?Upper-echelon Disney-ites, going, 'What?s wrong with him? Is he, you know, like some kind of weird simpleton? Is he drunk? By the way, is he gay??' And so I actually told this woman who was the Disney-ite? ?But didn?t you know that all my characters are gay?? Which really made her nervous.?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a troll thread.  

Just found the article amusing because of the way the Disney people reacted.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

"Is he gay"
"Sure whatever lets go with that."


----------



## Psyconorikan (Dec 1, 2010)

Seeing as how he has a female lover in the forth movie, highly doubt it. And did you forget what happened in the second movie already? Depp was making a joke.


----------



## Federer (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol at Disney and their opinion. 

When PotC was making serious money, the complains stopped. 

Make $$$ and everyone is fine.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2010)

Please tell me they're not really going to go on ahead with Potc 4 movie 

On another note

Saw this news article and I


----------



## Judecious (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think he is.


----------



## Tex (Dec 1, 2010)

It took them 3 movies to realize they didn't like Sparrow? If Disney even try's to sneeze on Sparrows character, it'll make for a 100% shitting of the bed for the 4th movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bender said:


> Please tell me they're not really going to go on ahead with Potc 4 movie



Go ahead?

Filming finished nearly two weeks ago. It's been _made._


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 1, 2010)

I totally forgot there's a fourth movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 1, 2010)

Wtf, Sparrow is the only good character in these movies.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 1, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> I totally forgot there's a fourth movie.



You and the rest of the world. 


There's nothing conclusive about this article at all. Is Jack Sparrow gay? Probably not, but who knows? Who cares? Depp's just using this opportunity to troll the corporate suits at Disney. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2010)

Ugh three weren't enough they have to kill more of our brain cells with another one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 1, 2010)

Depp was just trolling of course 

Just like making a 4th POTC is trolling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2010)

Jack Sparrow was always a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in my eyes. I mean, what kind of pirate wears eyeliner? :taichou


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2010)

> And so I actually told this woman who was the Disney-ite… ‘But didn’t you know that all my characters are gay?’



doesn't sound like he was serious


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 1, 2010)

He looked pretty gay, shame Depp doesn't do quality films anymore. Saw the first one and it made me fall asleep, didn't bother watching the others.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 1, 2010)

He was joking (besides, even if he were gay, who cares), the full interview has already been posted a while ago and he went on about how Disney was going apeshit all the way to the 2nd movie, until they realized people actually liked his character and that he was their next cash cow.

The world simply wouldn't be the same without jack Sparrow, I'm glad he stood up to those tards.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2010)

Dom Cobb, you have failed.


----------



## Roy (Dec 1, 2010)

^The point wasn't if he was gay, it was how the people at Disney resented him for seeming gay. And like someone mentioned, when people liked Jack, the complaints went away because they were too busy counting the money he made for them.


----------



## Evolet (Dec 1, 2010)

Depp be trolling.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2010)

He obviously wasn't serious, who really fell for this?


----------



## Legend (Dec 2, 2010)

The teaser trailer for "on stranger tides is out" i wonder how it will be without bloom and knightly


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 2, 2010)

Johnny Depp just said that all of his characters we're gay, He wasn't really referring to himself. Based on that phrase, I think Depp was just showing some humor and didn't really mean everything he said. Like I guess, he purposely said that to get a desired reaction.
If I were to be asked, I think his characters are not necessarily gay in portrayal, I supposed quirky is the better term.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd turn gay for Jack Sparrow


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 3, 2010)

Sarcasm is really lost on people these days...


Kαrin said:


> Wtf, Sparrow is the only good character in these movies.



I'd say him and Barbosa.


----------



## Table (Dec 8, 2010)

Goodness I adore Johnny Depp and all his 'gay' characters pek


In all seriousness, I don't go with the Jack Sparrow being gay thing because he was sooooo in to Miss Swan _and_ was a manwhore with like, a multitude of STDs, as seen in the 1st movie.  Maybe he's bi?
Certainly eccentric... Either way, I don't think his sexual preference really is important to the storyline so it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, I just want this movie series to be done with. Was never a fan. All these fagets walking around saying "savvy?" cause of it. Pretty lame.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvwiw9F5v2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

It was obviously not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

He based his character off Keith Richards.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2011)

All of them?


Even Willy Wonka?


----------

